# Routing, Win2k - Win98



## Helmut Klein (15. September 2002)

Ich habe auf dem Server Win2k und Win98 installiert, arbeite doch (fast) nur mit Win2k, unter Win98 route ich mit Wingate, unter 2k mit der eingebauten Routing Funktion.
Der Client ist ein Win98 Server.

Nun das Problem: Wenn ich unter Win98 Route ist alles ganz normal, der Client kann jede beliebige Website aufrufen etc., doch wenn ich unter 2k route, dann funktionieren 2 Websites auf dem Client nicht (gmx.de / fol.de), auf dem Server(Win2k) funktionieren diese Websites, auf dem Client(Win98) jedoch nicht.

Hat einer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. September 2002)

So helfet mir doch zu diesem Thema.

Eine Alternative zum ICS von Win2k wäre auch nicht schlecht, oder eine Idee, weshalb Wingate nicht funktionieren will.

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## CSF-Lady (18. September 2002)

*Gute frage*

Ds ist eine gute frage, seit einiger zeit (ca. 2Monate) habe ich fast identisches Problem. Win2K Server mit Softwarerouter, dahinter 98 und 2k Clients. Der Server kommt auf GMX etc. Popund SMTP drauf. Die Clients nicht mehr.Weder die 98er, noch die 2000er Bis vor zwei Monaten ging das, dann war Feierabend. WWW9.GMX.de funktioniert hingegen. Woran das liegen kann weiß ich auch nicht. Sonst funktioniert alles. Die NAT läuft auch...

also wenn jemand ne Idee hat, her damit! Wir sind schon zwei!


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. September 2002)

Scheint wohl verbreitet zu sein das problem, dachte immer nur ich hätte das *g*.

Also bei mir geht auch alles, bis auf die 2 domains, einfach alles.

Socke


----------



## CSF-Lady (19. September 2002)

*hmmm*

ich hab da so ne idee, benutzt du auch die DSL - Flat?
weil irgendwie kenn ich das Problem nur von TO - Usern....
Vielleicht habe die da wieder mal was verbrochen  Was, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber lösen scheint es auch keiner zu können.
Frechheit  

Vielleicht kommt ja noch was...


----------

